# weird eyes



## barrelracer7335

I don't know where to put this but my quarter horse buckskin has the weirdest eyes I've seen. His eyes are jet black with a light blue ring around the outside. I've heard that most buckskin have weird eyes but never seen them like this. Anyone know about this??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mbender

Pics?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelracer7335

I might be able toget some but if not it's just basically a ring around the outer part of his eye.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelracer7335

Not really his eye but i couldnt get a good picture of his eye because he didn't want to stand still. His eye looks exactly like this though. Anyone know what its called?


----------



## smrobs

It isn't terribly uncommon and I don't think it is much of a 'buckskin' thing either. Dobe has that except it is a very pronounced, wide ring. I don't know what it's called but it isn't anything to worry about.


----------



## CowgirlShay

My horse has that and she's black. So its not a buckskin thing. I'm not sure really what it is either, perhaps super mild type of hazel eye color (brown/blue?)?? I haven't seen many horses with it but it isn't uncommon, and it doesn't affect sight so don't worry!


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Oh wow i was wondering the same thing! my dark bay has the same eye as the pic.. Its good to know its nothing to worry about =P


----------



## barrelracer7335

yeah it is good. Apparently it is sort of related to a paint blue wall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bandera

A LOT of horses have that. Rare things are 1 blue and 1 brown or like my horse one eye is half brown and half blue, and that scared UC Davis but she was fine hahaha


----------



## beau159

Actually, that is NOT a blue ring around his eye. 

The brown part of your horse's eye is the iris, which is the colored part of the eye just like in humans. The center black dot is the pupil where light enters the eye and your horse can "see". 

Beyond the iris is the white sclera that you do see in humans, but you don't really see in horses. Horses have a sclera too but their anatomy has most of it covered.

So this blue illusion that you are seeing is where the brown iris transitions into the white sclera, which I will agree does appear blue in color. Underneath the sclera is what is called the choroid which is dark in color. So if the sclera ever gets thin, the dark choroid may show through with a blue-ish color (also see in humans) but again, we don't really see it in horses because their iris takes up most of the eye that we can see from the outside. 

So it's not really a blue ring; it is just the iris turning into white sclera.

You can check out this website if you want more information on the anatomy.
The Equine Eye
Except they do not have the choroid or sclera labeled in the picture. 

This is a human eye, but horse eyes are actually pretty similar when it comes to the anatomy.


----------

